# switching to another language or not?



## Orlin

Hello! I usually write in multilingual forums (e. g. Other Slavic Languages), where the language for posting is generally of your own choice. My questions are:
1. When a thread is started in a language permitted by the forum rules, should you stick to this language if you are able to?
2. When is switching to another language acceptable? I often switch to Serbian in discussions started in English when I want to say something to foreros from ex-Yugoslavia or the question refers to Serbian, Croatian or Bosnian forgetting that the discussion may become difficult or impossible to follow by some interested foreros.
3. May you react in some way if the discussion is shifted to a language that doesn't allow you to follow it?
Thank you!


----------



## TimLA

Orlin said:


> Hello! I usually write in multilingual forums (e. g. Other Slavic Languages), where the language for posting is generally of your own choice. My questions are:
> 1. When a thread is started in a language permitted by the forum rules, should you stick to this language if you are able to?
> That is your decision, there are no formal rules.
> 
> 2. When is switching to another language acceptable? I often switch to Serbian in discussions started in English when I want to say something to foreros from ex-Yugoslavia or the question refers to Serbian, Croatian or Bosnian forgetting that the discussion may become difficult or impossible to follow by some interested foreros.
> Again, this is your decision. Use whatever language is allowed in the forum.
> 
> 3. May you react in some way if the discussion is shifted to a language that doesn't allow you to follow it?
> Yes, you can ask the writer to change to a language that is understood.
> Thank you!


 
My philosphy is to always attempt to respond in the language in which the question is asked.
If a forero posts in a non-native language, it seems to me that they want to do it for a reason (perhaps just to practice the language), and if someone responds in their native language, they don't have a chance to "practice".
On IE I always try to respond in the language in which the question is asked.
When I start a thread, I almost always use Italian, because this is the only time I get to "speak" the language (there are no natives who live around me who I can speak with).
If someone responds to me in English, I respond to them in English.
If someone responds to me in Italian, I get to practice "speaking" Italian!

But there are many foreros who look at the native language of the poster, and always respond in that language.

It's not a question of right or wrong, just one of philosphy.


----------



## fenixpollo

I agree with Tim that it's better to respond to a post in the language that it was posted in. I consider it a sign of respect towards the original poster. 

Generally, the only time that I will post in a different language is when the OP doesn't seem to speak his/her second language very fluently, and when my reply necessitates a more lengthy explanation or a request for more context.

I had gotten away from this practice for a while, by responding in the target language of the translation, regardless of the language of the first post. On several occasions, this caused frustration on the part of the OP, who had a specific reason for using the language that they posted in (like Tim pointed out, above).


----------



## Outsider

I'm not very rigid in this respect. My impression is that many language learners find it easier to read a foreign language than to write in it. For instance, it seems that people who are able to understand replies in Portuguese will often ask their questions in English (for example) because they do not feel confident enough to write in Portuguese. And, if a forum user happens to have trouble understanding a reply because it's in Portuguese, there are usually other posters willing to restate the reply in English. I haven't noticed any significant complaints. 

Another point to consider is that with closely related languages like Portuguese and Spanish what language one replies in is often not an obstacle to understanding. 

On the other hand, I find it a little irritating when a user asks a question so telegraphically and confusingly that it's not clear which language the question is concerned with!


----------



## Vanda

Adding to what Outsider has said many learners do ask us to reply in Portuguese so they can learn it more, the usage of it, vocabulary used and things like that. Of course we are dealing here with intermediate and advanced learners. About beginners there is no way to reply in another language than the one he is making his answers. Sometimes our nice fellows, eager to expand the helping, go on and on with advanced Portuguese and the poor soul comes back to ask 'can someone please translate that for me?'


----------



## cubaMania

fenixpollo said:


> I agree with Tim that it's better to respond to a post in the language that it was posted in. I consider it a sign of respect towards the original poster...


I find this idea problematic.  There are at least two people involved in the exchange, not just the poster.  The poster needs an answer to a question.  The responder has his own reasons for being in the forum.  In my case, I am trying to perfect my knowledge of a foreign language and find it invaluable to compose my answers in that language whenever I am able to do so.  The poster of the question gets his answer, and I get my chance to practice making sentences and paragraphs in the language I am trying to learn.  And hopefully some kind person will also help me by correcting my mistakes.  If I were to believe that people were being offended when I answered questions in the language I am learning, then I would abandon the forum since writing answers in my native language would be of little use to me.


----------



## Nunty

As I am usually in English Only, this doesn't come up. I also spend some time in the Hebrew forum, though, and there I always reply in the language in which the question was asked, in the same way that I do in "real life", off the computer.

If the person doesn't seem to understand, then I might switch to another language, but not at the first response.


----------



## Dmitry_86

The subject discussed in this thread is quite topical, I think. As for me, I have never encountered such a problem so far, but I know that for some people this is a very important issue - whether to be allowed to switch to another language or not. I regularly take part in Russian forum discussions where I advise people on different matters concerned with Russian usage and sometimes aspects of English usage. The original questions are very often posted in Russian no matter which country a person comes from. This is very difficult for them, because Russian is perhaps hardest for studying and mastering. Nonetheless, they usually manage to convey the intended meaning and make one understand what is being asked about. Now imagine I replied in Russian, too. This might be very hard for them to understand. Most people who are native-speakers of some language do not know at all how they should answer a question in their native language so that the reply is easy to read. They use slang, interjections, abbreviations, acronyms without even suspecting that this may cause confusion in the mind of another person. I am no exception. Therefore, I completely support the idea of replying to Russian threads in other languages. But not in any language possible. Only in English (aside from Russian). Because if, for example, I see a response in Chinese or Japanese I will in my turn get confused. 

As regards the English forum, I do not think the inclusion of any additional language is necessary. If included, they would result in a language mixture. This reminds me of a well-known legend about the Babylon Tower erected by people who wanted to reach the kingdom of heaven. The God mixed their languages and they were no longer able to understand each other. Besides, English has long been international and the more one practices it the better they for them.


----------

